# How to smoke cheese



## Rob242 (Jan 9, 2020)

A friend of mine asked if I could smoke cheese I have a gas smoker and I have read it needs to be cold smoked.
Can I cold smoke with a gas smoker and how?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

Most folks on site use either the A-Maze-n tube or maze. No heat from the smoker just the lit pellets or dust.

Heres a link: https://amazenproducts.com/


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 9, 2020)

Rob,
Get you an A-Maze-N, and pellets in the flavor you want.  Leave the smoker off and cold smoke the cheese to your desired level of smokiness.
Good luck!
Teddy


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 9, 2020)

Chris and Teddy got you covered. Check amazon you might be able to get it here within a couple days. Also you will need a torch or heat gun to light the pellets. Here is some that I did last year in my gas smoker.





__





						Big Cheese Smoke
					

So I’ve been buying cheese on clearance when I can find it for probably the last 6-8 months and vac sealing it to keep it good. Was off work Monday and the temps were around 40 out so I figured it was a great day to get the stash out and give it some smoke.  Got it out if the drawers in my beer...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## zwiller (Jan 9, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Most folks on site use either the A-Maze-n tube or maze. No heat from the smoker just the lit pellets or dust.
> 
> Heres a link: https://amazenproducts.com/


+1;  

Some guys like pellets but too strong for me.   I use 2 rows in tray of dust, 6hrs, vac seal, ready to eat in a week.  Do a couple small trial runs and see how you like it.  Once you got is dialed in, smoke a bunch so you don't run out throughout the year.  I am a huge fan of using the cheap store brand stuff and aging it.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2020)

Good advice ^^^^
Is your gas smoker a two door? Is so, leave the bottom open a touch to draw air into it for the tube or tray.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 9, 2020)

To get an visual on *one way* to cold smoke cheese or butter..., here are a couple of my videos showing the A-Maze-N sawdust smoke generator.  You can use about any smoker, grill, or kettle.  Heck, I've seen people build a mini smokehouse out of wood.  My favorite set-up is a Weber Smokey Joe with the tamale pot conversion, so I have 12" or 14" distance from the tray to the grate with the cheese,  but if you can get some draft in your gas grill it should work.  You may need to prop the lid open, but since you do not want any heat... this is fine.   In the videos, note the gentle smoke that is needed.  Done correctly, your cheese is edible during the smoking so you can judge the smokiness you want.  You can also check the smokiness the next day and if it needs more, give it another 2 or 3 hours.  The cheese and butter will mellow in just a few days and the flavors get much smoother.  I opened a piece of Irish Cheddar I smoked in September and it was delicious.  Vacuum sealing the pieces is best, but the pieces I give away will be consumed quickly so I just use the snack size zipper bags.  In the videos you can see the difference in smoke between burning one row of sawdust or two rows.   I usually use one row for butter since it's more delicate, but you can use two rows to get a shorter smoking time. But the bottom line is, the sawdust tray gives you endless choices for amount of smoke and flavors.  This is the best smoke generator for cheese I have ever used, and I've been smoking cheese for over 45 years.

SAWDUST GENERATOR VIDEO 1

SAWDUST GENERATOR VIDEO 2

CHEESE IN SMOKEY JOE VIDEO


----------



## Rob242 (Jan 9, 2020)

My smoker is a 2 door


----------

